# iPad flipped over to 'mobile mode' ugh!



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Had my iPad for maybe 3 years now, I'm still on iOS 7.1.1 been happy with it.

Today, suddenly, I go to google and search and the results spit out in some sort of mobile format, and all the results list 'mobile friendly' on them.

I -hate- mobile mode web sites, they have pretty colored tiles with no content, no instruction, no access.

I want my desktop mode back, so things on my iPad look like they do on my computer - you know, actually have so e content to them?

What happened?

I wasnt doing anything, didnt upgrade anything.

I've cleared out history and cookies and closed all apps and shut down the iPad and restarted, makes no difference.

I hate this, totally awful in 'mobile mode' or whatever is going on.

How do I get back to desktop mode?

Paul


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Are you using Safari? Or some other Browser? Look at the bottom of the webpage it MAY have setting to go from mobile to desktop mode. I could not find anything about Safari being able to do that. I know I don't have that on my iPad, but I only will use Safari, and I have upgraded Every New upgrade that comes along. I believe in keeping things up to date. The newest version is now is iOS 9.1 
Same thing on my iMac, I just downloaded the newest version of OS X which is now El Capitan. And my iMac is going on 7 years old.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

On each website, you can tap the URL bar, swipe down slightly, and tap "request desktop site." Problem is, you have to do this on every website. 
The problem is caused by the fact that you cannot set Apple Safari to display only desktop sites, and more websites are developing and directing to their simpler mobile sites.
Try a different browser.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...f5eC0xanfY8B44-fQDpqOg&bvm=bv.106923889,d.cWw


----------

